# Anforderung an Programmierer bei fehlersicheren Steuerungen



## hub (29 März 2019)

Es geht um die Programmierung von einfachen programmierbaren Schaltgeräten bis zur Programmierung von fehlersicheren SPS- und PLS-Steuerungen.

Gibt es dazu spezielle Anforderungen an den Programmierer?
zur Einhaltung von PL und SIL
z. B. Nachweis der Befähigung fehlersichere Systeme zu programmieren


----------



## testor (30 März 2019)

Hi,
Meinst du nur die persönliche Befähigung des programmierers oder auch was gemacht werden muss?
Zu letzterem gibt es folgendes von der DGVU: https://www.dguv.de/ifa/publikationen/reports-download/reports-2016/ifa-report-2-2016/index.jsp
Dort stent auch was zu qualification drin.


----------



## oliver.tonn (30 März 2019)

Die Sache ist ja die, dass es mit der Programmierung alleine nicht getan ist, sondern das da noch andere Aufgaben auf Dich zukommen und Du neben Programmierkenntnissen auch weitere Kenntnisse haben musst. Für die Anlage muss ja eine Risikobeurteilung erstellt werden und im Zuge dessen beschrieben werden mit welchen Maßnahmen festgestellte Risiken so minimiert werden können, das ein bestimmter Level eingehalten wird. Diese Dokumente musst Du lesen können und die Dich betreffenden Vorschläge zur Risikominderung umsetzen. Dann gibt es noch eine sogenannte Abschaltmatrix die eventuell von Dir auch erstellt, aber auf jeden Fall umgesetzt werden muss. In dieser ist aufgeführt, wie was unter welchen Bedingungen abgeschaltet werden muss.
Neben diversen Schulungen, solltest Du im Anschluss zunächst unter Aufsicht eines erfahrenen Kollegen immer größere Pakete des Safery-Teils erstellen, Verfall auf keinen Fall der Illusion, das Du nach dem Besuch der Schulungen gleich safetyseitig die Software alleine erstellen kannst. Bedenke immer, dass das Ergebnis Deiner Arbeit für den Schutz der Gesundheit und/oder des Lebens anderer verantwortlich ist.

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## Tommi (30 März 2019)

Früher wurde nicht programmiert, sondern verdrahtet (in den 90ern und früher). Da wurde (aus heutiger Sicht)
gesagt: Ist ja keine Elektronik, also ist es sicher. Bei Verdrahtung kann man aber genauso Fehler machen
wie bei Programmierung. 

Deswegen sage ich heute: nicht Softwarevalidierung, sondern Steuerungsvalidierung!!!!!!
Denn die Hardware muss ebenso geprüft werden, wie die Software.
Ich denke, die Normung wird dies auch demnächst würdigen...


----------



## hub (31 März 2019)

Der ganze Prozess von der Risikobeurteilung bis zur Abnahme ist soweit klar.
Mir geht es nur um die Erstellung fehlersicherer Programme.

Darf jeder solche Programme erstellen?
Weil die Anlage ja durch eine unabhängige Stelle (bei uns TÜV) nochmals geprüft und abgenommen wird.

Oder ist dafür eine nachweisliche Qualifikation nötig?
(Ausbildung, Schulung, Zertifikat, …)


----------



## hub (31 März 2019)

testor schrieb:


> Hi,
> Meinst du nur die persönliche Befähigung des programmierers oder auch was gemacht werden muss?
> Zu letzterem gibt es folgendes von der DGVU: https://www.dguv.de/ifa/publikationen/reports-download/reports-2016/ifa-report-2-2016/index.jsp
> Dort stent auch was zu qualification drin.



ja, es geht um die persönliche Qualifikation.
Ähnlich wie bei elektrotechnischen Tätigkeiten, die nur eine Elektrofachkraft ausführen darf.


----------



## Tommi (31 März 2019)

Hallo,

der Unternehmer ist dafür verantwortlich, geeignetes Personal auszusuchen. In der E-Technik
hat er es einfach, da gibt es die Elektrofachkraft, die er aber auch bestellen muss, was die 
wenigsten machen... 

Bei der Programmierung gibt es keine "Programmierfachkraft", aber mittlerweile genügend
Seminare und Schulungen, wo der Programmierer seine Fachkunde bekommen, bzw. erhalten
kann.

Wenn ein Programmierer eine Sicherheitskonfiguration nicht setzt, weil er es nicht wusste, daß
er es machen muss, es aber im Handbuch des Herstellers beschrieben steht und dadurch ein
Unfall passiert, muss er eine gute Ausrede haben.

Zu empfehlen ist auch das 4-Augen-Prinzip bei der Validierung der Sicherheitssteuerung.


----------



## Blockmove (31 März 2019)

Tommi schrieb:


> Zu empfehlen ist auch das 4-Augen-Prinzip bei der Validierung der Sicherheitssteuerung.



Eigentlich eher ein Muß als eine Empfehlung

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## hub (31 März 2019)

Durch die Prüfung und Abnahme durch den TÜV ist das 4-Augen-Prinzip erfüllt, oder?


----------



## Tommi (31 März 2019)

Gute Frage, was sagt der TÜV dazu? 

Validiert der nur die Gesamtfunktion, oder verifiziert er auch die
einzelnen Funktionsbausteine, wo es z.B.
um die Überwachung der Zweikanaligkeit geht?


----------



## Blockmove (31 März 2019)

hub schrieb:


> Durch die Prüfung und Abnahme durch den TÜV ist das 4-Augen-Prinzip erfüllt, oder?



"Die" Prüfung durch den TÜV gibt es in diesem Sinne nicht.
Maschinen- oder Anlagensicherheit ist nicht vergleichbar mit KFZ.
Der TÜV ist eigentlich nur ein Dienstleister und prüft was du / ihr in Auftrag gibst.
Also wenn du Prüfung der Sicherheitstechnik und Software in Auftrag gibst, dann macht das der TÜV und dann ist auch das Vier-Augen-Prinzip erfüllt.
Für die Prüfung musst du die Risikobeurteilung, Schaltpläne, Pneumatik- und Hydraulikpläne, Sistemaberechnung ... vorlegen.
Wenn man sowas noch nie gemacht hat, dann ist das absolut lehrreich.

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (1 April 2019)

ich schließe mich meinen beiden Vorrednern an. 
Wenn du den TÜV zu dir ins Haus holst, ist es ganz entscheidend, was ihr vertraglich abgemacht habt!
Es kommt schnell der Gedanke hoch, "der TÜV hat es angesehen, jetzt müsste es passen". Nein. Der TÜV macht nur das was vertraglich vereinbart ist, wie jeder andere Dienstleister auch. die Gesamtverantwortung liegt noch bei euch (außer es ist vertraglich anders vereinbart  ). Warum sollte er auch mehr Verantwortung übernehmen, als er muss. Mir wollte auch mal ein TÜVler etwas von Performance Level 1, 2, 3, 4 erzählen. an einer anderen Baustelle, hat er die Anlage (Maschine) verlassen ohne ein CE zu vergeben, weil der Beratervertag ausgelaufen war. Der hersteller der Maschine hat keine Hinweise bekommen wie es weitergehen muss. Es gibt dort natürlich auch sehr fähige Leute, ich will nur sagen, dass die Verantwortung nicht weg ist, nur weil der TÜV drüber guckt. Der vertragliche Inhalt ist entscheidend.

zur Anfangsfrage:
offiziell gibt es da meines Wissens nach keine nötige Qualifikation. Aber alleine aus Eigeninteresse würde ich mindestens das 4-Augen-Prinzip (auch wenn in der Norm "sollte"steht) angewendet werden.


----------



## hub (2 April 2019)

Das TÜV-Thema ist mir soweit klar.
Wir beauftragen den TÜV als unabhängigen Dienstleister, unsere Anlage zu prüfen.
Deswegen übernimmt er aber nicht die Verantwortung dafür.

Dass in der Sicherheitstechnik bestimmte Kenntnisse und Voraussetzungen nötig sind, ist selbstverständlich.
Mir ging es darum, welche Voraussetzungen das für den Programmierer sind und ob man diese nachweisen muss.
Diese Frage dürfte auch größtenteils beantwortet sein.

Danke an alle für die rege Beteiligung an der Diskussion.


----------



## Blockmove (2 April 2019)

hub schrieb:


> Wir beauftragen den TÜV als unabhängigen Dienstleister, unsere Anlage zu prüfen.
> Deswegen übernimmt er aber nicht die Verantwortung dafür.


Wenn du es willst (und bezahlst) erstellt dir der TÜV auch ein rechtssicheres Gutachten zu deiner Anlage 
Das unterscheidet die großen Prüforganisatoren von so manchem "selbsternannten Sicherheitsexperten".

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## stevenn (3 April 2019)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn du es willst (und bezahlst) erstellt dir der TÜV auch ein rechtssicheres Gutachten zu deiner Anlage
> Das unterscheidet die großen Prüforganisatoren von so manchem "selbsternannten Sicherheitsexperten".


genau. entscheidend ist, was ihr vertraglich ausgemacht habt.


----------



## onlist (3 April 2019)

Guten Morgen! 
Darf ich hier ganz leise rein schreien? 
Bin zwar hier schon etwas länger auf dem SPS-Forum, nutze es aber kaum. Meine Frage ist NICHT zu diesem Thema hier..... Trotzdem: wie erstelle ich einen neuen Beitrag hier auf SPS-Forum? Möchte was fragen. Vor ein paar Monaten habe ich das noch machen können - jetzt klappt es nicht! Hat man da was geändert? wie ist der Weg dorthin? Oder muss man die Mitgliedschaft hier bezahlen? 
Ich entschuldige mich noch mal für dieses Geschrei, was in keiner Weise hier in diesem Beitrag dem Thema entspricht. Eventuell findet sich jemand, der mir helfen kann.....


----------



## oliver.tonn (3 April 2019)

onlist schrieb:


> Trotzdem: wie erstelle ich einen neuen Beitrag hier auf SPS-Forum? MÃ¶chte was fragen. Vor ein paar Monaten habe ich das noch machen kÃ¶nnen - jetzt klappt es nicht! Hat man da was geÃ¤ndert? wie ist der Weg dorthin?


Eigentlich so wie immer (oder zumindest schon länger), Du klickst auf den Button Forum, wählst das passende Unterforum aus und klickst da auf "+ Thema erstellen".


----------



## stevenn (3 April 2019)

davor anmelden


----------

